# Your Best game ever on any platform?



## Faaj (Jun 22, 2005)

Whats your best game youve ever played or seen on any platform?

mine gta san andreas .


----------



## jesbax (Jun 22, 2005)

mine would have to be c&c gernrals zero hour or a really old pc game called shorched earth


----------



## DCIScouts (Jun 23, 2005)

On the computer: have to go with the classic Starcraft.
On the PS2: definitely have to go with Medal of Honor: Frontline, although Metal Gear Solid 2 makes a strong bid for #2.


----------



## Tha Killa (Jun 23, 2005)

Half-Life and its mods. I've played countless hours of the mods. Beat HL on single player, and HL online is pretty fun.

Starcraft/Broodwar. Played a ton of "Use Map Settings" games and also a ton of hours in this game. Tried making some madness maps and stuff, but didn't finish em.


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U (Jun 23, 2005)

Even with all the fancy graphics, and all the complex storylines, and so forth, my vote is for good ol' Tetris. Gameplay is fantastic, and the replayibility of it is undeniable. For games that don't date back to the Cretacious period, however, I'd vote Max Payne.


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 23, 2005)

clash at demonhead - NES


----------



## Tha Killa (Jun 23, 2005)

NeuromancerWGDD'U said:
			
		

> Even with all the fancy graphics, and all the complex storylines, and so forth, my vote is for good ol' Tetris. Gameplay is fantastic, and the replayibility of it is undeniable. For games that don't date back to the Cretacious period, however, I'd vote Max Payne.



Have you tried the Kung Fu mod for max payne? Its pretty fun, and something different to try besides guns.


----------



## atomic (Jun 23, 2005)

FF7 on the psx  ...probably the best RPG ever.


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 23, 2005)

I have to go with FF7 as well, although MGS2 & 3 are pretty good


----------



## Rambo (Jun 23, 2005)

I bought UT2004 about 2 years ago (or close to 2 years) and since then, I haven't bought one more game yet...there are loadsa mods, and there is still tons of people playing it online...Anyone seen the clips for UT2007? They're great!


----------



## jjsevdt (Jun 23, 2005)

Half Life 2 on PC is Beautiful, and I must say Area 51 for PS2 is nice


----------



## Adam Warren (Jun 23, 2005)

Fable and Goldeneye


----------



## penguinrusty (Jun 23, 2005)

PC: Halo, or the entire Hitman series
xBox: Halo 2, what else?


----------



## atomic (Jun 23, 2005)

jjsevdt said:
			
		

> Half Life 2 on PC is Beautiful, and I must say Area 51 for PS2 is nice



thought we was talking about best game not best looking game


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 24, 2005)

half life 2wasnt all that good looking anyways even doom3 i guess i'm more of a console gamer than a pc gamer.


----------



## iLL-Faded (Jun 24, 2005)

ill say the old school zelda, super nintendo metroid, the old megaman series, as for now im liking HL2


----------



## Travo925 (Jun 24, 2005)

|)()()/\/\3 for xbox....and Halflife2 for pc....Halo1+2 were ok too


----------



## timmah01 (Jun 27, 2005)

zelda on nintendo, only the first zelda the second one sucked


----------



## Richman (Jun 27, 2005)

mine: ps2 is God of war and Metal Gear Solid 3 snake eater. and for pc is Starwars jedi Knight II outcast. Best lightsaber game.


----------



## arwyndavies (Jun 27, 2005)

The SSX series on the ps2 is great especially tricky it's such a great game to play on your own and even better with friends this game never bores me.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 27, 2005)

jjsevdt said:
			
		

> Area 51 for PS2 is nice


area 51 is such a halo wannabe, it copies it in nearly every part. doesnt look half as nice either 

san andreas without a shadow of a doubt is the best game ever


----------



## jancz3rt (Jun 27, 2005)

*Lol*

I have to say Unreal Tournament 2004 is my best game! GTA:SA ....just does not do it for me (and the graphics are cheap). I don't want to get into an argument because, I, unlike others, realize that it's up to individual preferences .

JAN


----------



## computerhakk (Aug 12, 2005)

SONY's "legend of dragoon" on PSX. gosh i wish they would make a new one for the PS2... it'll be on my top list.. played it twice.. its the best!


----------



## Camper (Aug 13, 2005)

Zelda as a hole 
MGS 1 PSX and Gamecube 2, 3
FF7


----------



## ckfordy (Aug 16, 2005)

BATTLEFIELD 2 is one of the best games i have ever played then its driver 3 then testdrive


----------



## s_m_w_d (Aug 16, 2005)

Halo 2 for the Xbox or maybe San Andreas!


----------



## boots_4SW (Aug 18, 2005)

I would have to go with gta san andreas.


----------



## GhostEye (Aug 18, 2005)

1)final fantasy 7 psx
2)conkers bad fur day n64
3)zelda ocarina of time n64
4)final fantasy tactics psx
5)halo 1 + halo 2 xbox


----------



## Filip (Aug 18, 2005)

GTA San Andreas takes the first place in best games ever no doubt about that, but Half Life 2 and UT2004, best games after San Andreas.


----------



## rabak (Aug 18, 2005)

Starcraft/Broodwar
I am bilzzard's fans~~~


----------



## rabak (Aug 18, 2005)

Starcraft/war3
I am bilzzard's fans~~~


----------



## rabak (Aug 18, 2005)

Starcraft/war3
I am bilzzard's fans~~~


----------



## The Nomad (Aug 19, 2005)

Sid Meier's Civilization III.


----------



## The Hanged Man (Aug 22, 2005)

Civ 3, Morrowind, WoW, San Andreas or Rome total war.


----------



## randruff (Aug 22, 2005)

Link to the Past, MGS 1+2, GTA Series, HL 1 & 2, BF2, NHL 94 (sega)


----------



## Archangel (Aug 22, 2005)

on pc.. wll    ..  i like doom 3 qite mch, te battlefield series, and the halflife series.
on xbox, halo, halo 2, battlefront and ghost recon 2
on the gamecube: oqe leader 2, 3 and eternal darkness sanitys requiem


----------



## yaMI pleHouY (Aug 23, 2005)

Legend of Zelda-Snes


----------



## alienmidget (Aug 23, 2005)

Half Life end of story.


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

SUPER MARIO BROS. end of story.


----------



## Archangel (Aug 23, 2005)

pong, end of story


----------



## 1337cshacker (Aug 25, 2005)

no doubt, and this is fact, original dooms, sure, say they suck, they wouldnt have happened without wolfenstein, and without doom, kiss your first person shooter games goodbye. in fact, its the catalyst to all PC games, for the very fact it was the first to have many features some laugh at, some smart people respect. i am a hapily retired, since 1993 multiplayer tag team player. 8 year undefeated tag team: advengers, members, eindinhander(me) and links.


----------



## skidude (Aug 25, 2005)

ID Software is my hero.....


----------



## super_xero (Aug 29, 2005)

metal gear solid 1 because of teh characters teh story and the fmv scenes were so good like the one at the end where grey fox fights metal gear rex its a classic best game ever


----------



## mikekelly (Aug 29, 2005)

quake3 - epic mod, by far much better than excessive but underplayed. besides that i like a few football(soccer) games on the PS2 and counterstrike:source for the PC

Mike


----------



## skidude (Aug 29, 2005)

CS: Source.... thank you very much.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Aug 29, 2005)

FF7 on psx is by far the best game ever made.


----------



## super_xero (Aug 29, 2005)

metal gear


----------



## super_xero (Aug 29, 2005)

best game


----------



## super_xero (Aug 29, 2005)

for the


----------



## super_xero (Aug 29, 2005)

ps1


----------



## super_xero (Aug 29, 2005)

ever


----------



## skidude (Aug 29, 2005)

Was that necessary??


----------



## alienmidget (Aug 29, 2005)

HALF-LIFE!!!


----------



## redrider773 (Aug 29, 2005)

Decent II... ooooow yaaaaaaa....
That, or aladin for supernentendo


----------



## lynx6200 (Aug 29, 2005)

How about Asteroids for Atari, oh yeah


----------



## Praetor (Aug 30, 2005)

> Your Best game ever on any platform?


Game = "Who's the better killer"
Platform = Reality


----------



## redrider773 (Aug 30, 2005)

pong...


----------



## skidude (Aug 30, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Game = "Who's the better killer"
> Platform = Reality



Lol, nice one. (did you take that from The Chronicles Of Riddick??)


----------



## Praetor (Aug 30, 2005)

> Lol, nice one. (did you take that from The Chronicles Of Riddick??)


If i say "yes" will i avoid prosecution?


----------



## skidude (Aug 30, 2005)

Course you will!! That was a great movie!


----------



## Archangel (Aug 30, 2005)

Wing commander 4: the price of freedom 
i really liked the real movies in it.  to bad they dont make such games anymore.  (yea, i know.. to expensive )


----------



## Binary Coder (Sep 3, 2005)

i hate it when you have to turn gta off when there are younger people around. My favourite game would have to be Half life 2.


----------



## Pride (Sep 3, 2005)

I've always been a huge SimCity fan, and will probably rate it at the top, beside anything from Tom Clancy/UbiSoft.


----------



## dragon2309 (Sep 3, 2005)

On PC: Gotta be between either C & C Renegade or Project IGI

On PS2: Probably Deus Ex or Hitman:Contracts

On GBA: Crash Bandicoot Purple along with ALL of the pokemon games.


----------



## 34erd (Sep 3, 2005)

No one lives forever 2!!!


----------



## Archangel (Sep 3, 2005)

true, that game truly rocks


----------



## cebwj (Sep 3, 2005)

MGS (Metal Gear Solid), I think that's the best game ever...


----------



## dragon2309 (Sep 3, 2005)

> MGS (Metal Gear Solid), I think that's the best game ever...


forgot about that, tricky at first but still a great game if you get into it.


----------



## Xufar (Sep 8, 2005)

I just love the Jak & Daxter and the Ratchet & Clank games


----------



## Apokarteron (Oct 9, 2005)

Mine is definately Hitman: Contracts, Mafia: City of Lost Heaven, and GTA San Andreas.


----------



## super_xero (Oct 9, 2005)

cebwj is absolutely right metal gear solid is the greatest game ever made it so amazingly good the story is extreamly interesting and teh characters are people u can relate to its so good


----------



## Shambree (Oct 10, 2005)

At the moment im addicted to empire earth 2,just cant get enough of nuking tribes in epoch 1


----------



## thereckerdbraikr (Oct 10, 2005)

legend of Zelda OoC


----------



## MiniRatFck (Oct 10, 2005)

Halo 2, Half Life 2


----------



## maroon1 (Oct 10, 2005)

the best game i ever played is tomb raider:the angle of darkness
and i can't wait for the new one tomb raider : legend


----------



## maroon1 (Oct 10, 2005)

Shambree said:
			
		

> At the moment im addicted to empire earth 2,just cant get enough of nuking tribes in epoch 1



i have Empire Earth 2 , it really sucks, it is the worst game i ever saw.

i like Empire Earth 1 is much  much better than Empire Earth 2


----------



## Johnnyboy0056 (Oct 10, 2005)

age of empires 2. i love the real time strategy games.


----------



## speedyink (Oct 10, 2005)

FFVII for psx.  I played that game non-stop until I beat it.  I was so drawn in to the story too.

the complete NES and SNES Mario series as well.


----------



## super_xero (Oct 10, 2005)

final fantasy 8 was amazing to


----------



## ilovefishsticks (Oct 12, 2005)

i dont have a favorite, but its tied for 4 pc games... BFV, BF2, Halo, Star Wars Galaxies


----------

